# Simrad NSS9 EVO3S



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

My old Simrad NSS8 just took a dump on me and getting ready to install a new Simrad NSS9 EVO3S and wanted to get your thoughts on a new transducer install. I am not a big fan of the Active Image transducer or 12" hanging off the back of my skiff as we mostly use these instruments for there GPS function and wanted to know your thoughts!


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Well I now see why there has been no responses to my question, LoL! After doing some research I see there are not many options besides the Active Image/ 3 n 1 transducer! Going to mount a Simrad NSS9 Evo3s on my Maverick 18 HPX and will up date with photos on the transducer install soon!


----------



## Scott (Aug 24, 2015)

Bonecracker said:


> Well I now see why there has been no responses to my question, LoL! After doing some research I see there are not many options besides the Active Image/ 3 n 1 transducer! Going to mount a Simrad NSS9 Evo3s on my Maverick 18 HPX and will up date with photos on the transducer install soon!


I’m moving to a new area and am also getting that Simrad unit so I can run FMT. I’ve had a long Garmin transducer hanging off the back of my Hewes for years with no issue so the 3 in 1 was the one I was going with.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I use a shoot thru hull transducer. Depth and temp are all I need. Its a skiff so I don't have any need for side imaging or fancy fish finding capabilities. And like you I dislike having anything not necessary hanging off the hull.


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

if Steve,
What shoot through are you using? I'm running the same Simrad and my ducer is still in the box (only using gps) because I didn't want it hanging off the back of my skiff and dragging LA oysters.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

junkin35 said:


> if Steve,
> What shoot through are you using? I'm running the same Simrad and my ducer is still in the box (only using gps) because I didn't want it hanging off the back of my skiff and dragging LA oysters.
> Thanks,
> Mike


Mike, I thought it was an Airmar P79 but that doesn't show that it has temp which I do have. I'll try and look at my bilge and see if I can tell which one I actually have.

Steve


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Mike, I went at looked at all my paperwork and the actual transducer. But I can't find any info on it and there are no markings on the transducer itself. But its for sure not a P79.....looks different.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

My current skiff has the p79 in hull, mounted surrounded by antifreeze and it works great, no temp tho

My last skiff had this one and it worked really great as well. The external temp sensor is nice if you care about temp-








83/200 kHz Shoot Thru Skimmer c/w Temp - PDRT-WBL | Transducer | Simrad USA


The 83/200 kHz Shoot Thru Skimmer c/w Temp - PDRT-WBL. Find more industry leading Marine Transducers and electronics here. Buy Online.




www.simrad-yachting.com





or, this one without temp-








83/200 kHz In Hull/Mounted Shoot Thru Skimmer | Transducer | Simrad USA


The 83/200 kHz In Hull/Mounted Shoot Thru Skimmer. Find more industry leading Marine Transducers and electronics here. Buy Online.




www.simrad-yachting.com







junkin35 said:


> if Steve,
> What shoot through are you using? I'm running the same Simrad and my ducer is still in the box (only using gps) because I didn't want it hanging off the back of my skiff and dragging LA oysters.
> Thanks,
> Mike


----------

